# looking for a 2000 or 2001 allroad



## alkerin (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi, I am currently looking a for 2000 or 2001 allroad with 6 speed. My questions are:
1. how reliable is the air suspension since with my budget, I can only afford one with over 130000Km. As there is no warrenty on the car anymore, if the air suspension breaks, how much will I be looking at.
2. since it's hard to find a 6speed out there( with the color that I like, silver or grey) how is the automatic transmission?
3. IF anyone know where I can find a decent used allroad in the toronto. please kindly email me at [email protected]
My budget is around $25000. it will be great if some of the allroad owners can give me some advise on this car. Many thanks


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: looking for a 2000 or 2001 allroad (alkerin)*

just a heads up, 2001 was the first year for ar's. I don't know what the market is like up there but in some parts of the states you can pick up a nice allroad with fewer miles with that kind of money. As for the air suspension, I do not know cost but I'm sure it would be pretty expensive to replace, on the other hand I seen where a few owners have went to coil overs and taken out the air suspension (I'm guessing this route would be much cheaper). I have a tip and would have rather had a 6 speed, but am pretty happy with the slushbox, just takes a little while to get use to. I do like having it in traffic, and find myself using the tiptronic to simulate a manuual. I hope this helps your qwest. The allroad is a pretty amazing car and there are quite a few mods to enhace it's performance (chip, h-sports, wheels and tires, and the 402 mod)










_Modified by k2allroad at 10:52 PM 7/17/2006_


----------



## alkerin (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: looking for a 2000 or 2001 allroad (k2allroad)*

thanks for your info. Right now I am in the process of getting a 2001 S4 instead since it's easier to find one.


----------

